# Old treasures



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

...... 

View attachment Old buildings 004.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

,.,. 

View attachment Old buildings 003.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

,./. 

View attachment Old buildings 006.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

/./. 

View attachment 005.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

''''''' 

View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

,.,.. 

View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

Hood is laying in front of the car. 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2016)

Damn Rusty. These are classics!


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

There are a lot more of them sitting around here. I will keep posting, hope someone finds them interesting.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't get to them because they are on private property, but I know where there are 30-40 '67 to '72 Chevy pickups that have been sitting for years in a field. I saw them about 10 years ago and was told they are still there.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

......... 

View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Sep 19, 2016)

///// 

View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## Deckape (Sep 22, 2016)

Rusty said:


> I can't get to them because they are on private property, but I know where there are 30-40 '67 to '72 Chevy pickups that have been sitting for years in a field. I saw them about 10 years ago and was told they are still there.


You should be able to find the owner by going to the county appraiser's office where they are parked, they should have a list of property owners for tax purposes, and I believe that is 'public domain' information, depending on where you are. It can't hurt to ask the owners of the vehicles, what can they say beyond "*Git out!*" ?
Great Photos! I have found a lot of 'rusty gold' in back yards just by driving the alley's in cities.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 22, 2016)

The last project I had was almost done when a tree came down on it in a storm. Went end-to-end. Don't know if I will do another one.


----------

